# hard water fishing



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i cant wait needs to get colder how many of you ice fish ? l ice house and a mr buddy heater are a must


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

I use a Mr buddy heater, it's the cats ass. Waiting for ice.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't fish at all when its cold! No sir! Lakes don't freeze in North Carolina!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love ice fishing. Bring some clay or glass ammo and shoot at cans while waiting for flags. I mostly fish for trout here. What do you go for?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I would love to go ice fishing one day, seen it on TV and looks great fun.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

its is in a ice house with a mr heater other wise out in the cold just sucks


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I drive my jeep right out on the ice.


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

i want to so bad but nothin freezes enough in oklahoma


----------

